# How Not to Treat a Classic VW!



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Have they no respect? Idiots. And they're not cheap vehicles either.

Apparently this is a sport!






Roger


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Richard Cranium.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Can't see the point. They'd get loads more "air"on a motorbike....dude!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

4maddogs said:


> Can't see the point. They'd get loads more "air"on a motorbike....dude!


Not if I was sat on it   

Alan H


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

4maddogs said:


> Can't see the point. They'd get loads more "air"on a motorbike....dude!


A little thing called winter where most bikes are stood for 6 months means cast discs rust badly, much more of a problem on a bike, My old 69 Guzzi V7 Cali was a total cow to move in spring.


----------

